
Tips for your first tech conference - craigkerstiens
http://www.craigkerstiens.com/2019/03/18/tips-for-your-first-tech-conference/
======
bzillins
I completely agree that breakfast at conferences has been a fantastic
opportunity to meet fellow attendees. Conversation is quite easy to strike up
by asking which talks the table is planning to attend.

